# Big 09 UKW Turning Competition : Pen Winners now announced !



## big soft moose (26 Apr 2009)

Here we are folks, the long awaited rules , timescale , etc thread. As the consensus dictates we are keeping these rules simple and easy - but if anyone has any questions feel free to hit me up by pm.

*The rules *

The competition is open to any UKW member including the moderators but not the judges or myself.

*One entry only per member .*

*There are four categories*
Beginner, Intermediate, Advanced, and Pens ( the pen turning contingent having asked for a seperate section). It is up to you to decide which category your submission fits in and note accordingly on your entry.

*what you can enter*

You can enter any turned item that you have made yourself. It can be something you have made previously, something you are currently making or something you make specially for the competition , this is entirely up to you.

Items can be decorated, carved, painted etc as you wish, and can be in any material fit for turning (wood, acrylic etc) the only limitation being that it must be a predominantly turned item.

Items entered should be all your own work ( though again this is being taken on trust) 

*Judging*

For the main comp there will be a panel of four judges who will make the decision together. These are:

Richard Findley
George (Cornucopia)
Mark Sanger
Mark Hancock

the pen competition will be judged by Vincent Coates from the turners workshop

Judges will be looking at both the technical merit involved in a piece and also its form and aesthetics.

The judges decision will be final and we would ask everyone involved not to dispute it on the boards.

*Prizes*

There will be prizes for winners of each category, plus a "trophy" for whoever is judged to be the overall winner.

the prizes are as follows

*Beginners *: a days woodturning tuition with Richard Findley ( note that the winner will need to travel to Richard's workshop at their own expense)

*Intermediate* : £25 worth of chestnut products of your choice kindly donated by Terry Smart* , plus a turning tool **

*Advanced *: £25 worth of Chestnut products of your choice kindly donated by Terry Smart* , plus a turning tool **

*Pens* : £25 worth of products from "The Turners Workshop" for the best wooden pen , and another £25 worth of products from "The Turners Workshop" for the best pen made from alternate materials - both of these prizes kindly donated by Vincent Coates 

* Note that due to the volatility of some of the solvents involved the Chestnut products cannot be easily shipped outside of the UK. Therefore if either of these prizes are won by an overseas competitor we will provide them with an alternative of similar value.

** The two turning tools involved in these prizes are being donated by two different donors , both of whom have asked to remain anonymous - they are being sent to me and I won't know exactly what they are until they arrive - I will update on this when they arrive.

The trophy will be a turned platter to which an engraved plate will be added and it will be held for a year then passed on to the next winner (assuming we run the competition each year as planned), Winners will also get a certificate to keep. I will handle the postage of the trophy within the Uk, however if it is won by an overseas competitor they will need to send me the price of postage before it can be despatched.

*submission*

Entries should be submitted on the submission thread https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... 371#365371 We are looking for a maximum of three photos showing your piece from different angles and a description telling us anything you think we need to know about making the piece (wood type, technique etc) to a max of 200 words. You can assume that the judges are all competent turners so you dont need to describe basic turnery.

obviously the judges need clear photos to be able to judge the piece, but beyond that you will not be judged on the quality of the photo - this is afterall a woodwork forum not a photographic one.

The entries thread is for entry submission only - all comments about the compo should be made on this thread. 

*Timescale *

you can start submitting your entries from now but the deadline will be 9am on the 17th of August 09 ( I will ask the mods to close the submission thread at that time). The judges decision will be anounced by or on August the 31st and prizes sent out shortly after that. 

*WIP threads* 
you can start WIP threads or not as you wish but these will not be considered by the judges only your submission counts at the end of the day. In the interests of fairness neither myself or the judges will comment on the WIP threads , tho of course you are free to seek advice and opinion from any of your other fellow forum members.

---

and that as they say is that - happy turning and I look forward to seeing your work shortly. Any problems, questions, concerns etc feel free to pm me.


----------



## big soft moose (26 Apr 2009)

People who have expressed interest in the compo so far are (? denotes a maybe)

Bodrighy
Miles_hot
RKchapman ?
Paul J
Dusty Dave
Pete Honeyman
JPT
WiZer
Stevebuk
Loz
JohnB
Neil Dyball
Bmac
Dave leishman
Seanybaby
The Shark
Rich Burrow
MalTrout512
Tep ?
Pete Basset 
DuncanH
JonnyT
Scrums
Turn it In
Digazz
Jenx
Greggy 
Bracky 1
Mrs Silver
Heraldis
jonzjob
boysie 39
thomasB
Dave L
Wincho 84
Shed head
roggatismus
martyn
tobydavidson
nik nak
Dave H
gitface
Boothie14
CHJ

44 interested so far, and 24 entries

anyone else who is interested feel free to just dive in and submit - this is open to anyone , from someone whose just picked up a gouge through to the proffesionals - I will keep a running list of those entering or interested here (I will put the names in red once entry has been submitted)


----------



## Jonzjob (28 Apr 2009)

Hi BSM, I would like to be included in that please?In fact, I thought that I was, but as long as I am I won't feel totally degected


----------



## Paul.J (28 Apr 2009)

Another question :roll: 
Do we need to say which cat we will be entering,beginner,etc,and will the judges change it if they feel we are in the wrong cat,as i'm not sure whether to go in beginner or intermediate :?


----------



## wizer (28 Apr 2009)

If your a beginner Paul, then I clearly have no hope!


----------



## big soft moose (28 Apr 2009)

Jonzjob - my mistake , but no need to feel neglected as i have added you.

Paul J - yes you need to say on your submission which category you are entering. We are leaving it up to the individual which category they think they fit in so its up to you - having seen some of your work i'd suggest that you are intermediate - but whichever you want. 

the lines between the categories are always going to be a bit blurred so i hesitate to lay down guidelines - particularly as its about ability as well as length of time turning, so the best person to chose which category you belong in is yourself

that said we are trusting people to be honest about their abilities so if we got any obvious bandits (which i'm sure we won't) we would intervene and suggest they move to a higher category.

the only hard and fast category guidance i'm giving is that if you are making a pen you belong in the pen category


----------



## Paul.J (28 Apr 2009)

*Wizer wrote*


> If your a beginner Paul, then I clearly have no hope!


 :lol: 
OK.I will enter in the intermediate class


----------



## wizer (29 Apr 2009)

hehe sorry Paul, but I've seen your work and I can't replicate it 

BSM Can you enter in both pen and beginner (etc.) categories?


----------



## Paul.J (29 Apr 2009)

Nice set of prizes to encourage more members to enter  
So a big thank you for those who are donating, to the judges for giving up their time,and to *BSM* for organising it all 
So lets all enjoy


----------



## big soft moose (29 Apr 2009)

wizer":26cc1gug said:


> hehe sorry Paul, but I've seen your work and I can't replicate it
> 
> BSM Can you enter in both pen and beginner (etc.) categories?



sorry mate but no - to make it fair and allow as wide a spread of winners as possible, while also keeping things simple, the rule is *one entry per member *- its your choice as to whether you want to enter a pen or something else but you cant do both.

Likewise in answer to a querry just recieved by pm if you are entering pens you can't enter both a pen in wood and a pen in alternate materials - one or the other but not both.


----------



## wizer (29 Apr 2009)

Thanks Pete, was just wondering really and actually I was wondering if the pen category could have more than one item, which I guess you've just answered.


----------



## big soft moose (29 Apr 2009)

wizer":1thn8qlu said:


> and actually I was wondering if the pen category could have more than one item....



in the pen category we will allow people to enter a pen set as one entry (e.g a pen and propelling pencil , or two matched pens of different sorts, in a presentation box) if they wish - as i realise that quite a lot of pen turners make these.

however an entry can only win *one *prize at category level so there is no point in entering a pen set with one made in wood and one in alternate materials hoping to pick up both prizes because that aint going to happen.

Likewise in the general turning we will allow a pair of candle sticks , a nest of bowls, matched salt and pepper grinders, sets of coasters etc to constitute one entry - but only one entry is allowed per member and we will not allow the entry of "sets" of random items to be entered to try and increase anyones chance of winning. 
The decision as to what constitutes a set and what doesnt will be at my discretion so if you are in any doubt please contact me before submitting your entry.


----------



## wizer (29 Apr 2009)

Thanks Pete, that clarifies exactly what I was wondering.


----------



## boysie39 (3 May 2009)

B S M Pls put my name into the Comp. My entry will be a few Months from now as Richard Raffen is not here until June :lol: :lol: and I dont know if he has it made yet OH dear I should not have said that   REgards Boysie. Beginner Beginner.


----------



## big soft moose (10 May 2009)

and we have lift off - the first competition entry has landed.


----------



## Paul.J (13 May 2009)

Another question :roll: 
Once we submit our entry,can we change our mind for another piece :?:


----------



## wincho84 (13 May 2009)

If its not too late, can i be included as well, please. Will be in the beginner section.


----------



## DaveL (13 May 2009)

Well I will have a go in this comp as well, a beginner, but having fun


----------



## big soft moose (14 May 2009)

Paul.J":3uq81b2s said:


> Another question :roll:
> Once we submit our entry,can we change our mind for another piece :?:



up until the entry deadline (9am - UK time- on august 17th 2009) you can change your entry if you wish simply by editing your submission post (note editing it - not adding another one). once we reach the deadline the submissions thread will be locked and all entries will be considered to be final.

Wincho84 and Dave L - I have added you to the list.


----------



## Paul.J (14 May 2009)

Thanks *BSM.*
Can we also copy another members piece that we/i have seen,or similar to it,if we/i get their permission to do so :?: 
Sorry for all the questions,last one i promise :roll:


----------



## big soft moose (14 May 2009)

In short paul - Yes. 

It might be wise to say who you were "inspired by" on your entry so it doesnt look bad - but that is between you and whoevers work you are copying/inspired by.

I would suggest however in the spirit of fairplay and harmony that members not copy each others competition entries (though i am not making a rule against it, merely a suggestion)

*In summary if its turned, and you made it yourself, it can be your entry*

and dont worry about the questions - thats what the thread is there for.


----------



## shedhead (14 May 2009)

Hi, 
I will have a go at PENS.
Thanks.


----------



## roggatismus (16 May 2009)

i would like to enter the beginners competition. 

what are the rules if i make say, a bowl with three eggs inside


----------



## wizer (16 May 2009)

roggatismus":2bebpfzp said:


> what are the rules if i make say, a bowl with three eggs inside



The rule is: you can enter


----------



## big soft moose (16 May 2009)

roggatismus":32syx669 said:


> i would like to enter the beginners competition.
> 
> what are the rules if i make say, a bowl with three eggs inside



Hi Rog, I'll add you to the list.

the rules on sets are these



big soft moose":32syx669 said:


> in the general turning we will allow a pair of candle sticks , a nest of bowls, matched salt and pepper grinders, sets of coasters etc to constitute one entry - but only one entry is allowed per member and we will not allow the entry of "sets" of random items to be entered to try and increase anyones chance of winning.
> The decision as to what constitutes a set and what doesnt will be at my discretion so if you are in any doubt please contact me before submitting your entry.



as regards your specific idea it is hard to say whether it is a set, my general stance on this is that sets need to match , or obviously go together. 

So if you have a set of matching eggs in a matching or contrasting bowl , then yes its a set and you can enter it. However three random eggs with no similarities (other than being eggs  ) in a non matching bowl arent and you cant.

If you arent sure whether its a set or not send me a pm with a picture link before you enter it and i'll make a definitive judgement


----------



## roggatismus (17 May 2009)

ok thanks

that idea was just a fleeting one as to whether i will do tht i dont know. but if i do then i will send it to you first for review

thanks


----------



## Martyn (18 May 2009)

I would like to take part in this so can I be added to the list please?
Martyn


----------



## big soft moose (18 May 2009)

no problem martyn - have added you


----------



## TobyDavidson (19 May 2009)

I would also like to join in,

I don't have a lathe yet and have never turned a piece of wood but it is one heck of an incentive to get it going sooner rather than later. I do have a bolster chisel I used to take out the old fireplace so I recon I am half way there.



hmm, I wonder which class to enter. :lol:


----------



## TobyDavidson (19 May 2009)

I would also like to join in,

I don't have a lathe yet and have never turned a piece of wood but it is one heck of an incentive to get it going sooner rather than later. I do have a bolster chisel I used to take out the old fireplace so I recon I am half way there.



hmm, I wonder which class to enter. :lol:


----------



## big soft moose (19 May 2009)

it appears that toby wants to join in so much that he has said so twice :lol:

no problem , i've added you to the list.

P


----------



## TobyDavidson (19 May 2009)

Glitch in the matrix or a overly excited Back and Forward click on the mouse possibly.

Not sure how that happened. I should, as I work for a web based software company........


----------



## CHJ (19 May 2009)

TobyDavidson":3hrmdisl said:


> .......Not sure how that happened. I should, as I work for a web based software company........



Par for the course then.... :twisted: :twisted: 

hat coat etc...


----------



## NikNak (15 Jun 2009)

Hi there B/S/Moose

Can you add my name to list list as well please..?



Nick


----------



## big soft moose (15 Jun 2009)

NikNak":1jeot3sz said:


> Hi there B/S/Moose
> 
> Can you add my name to list list as well please..?
> 
> ...



will do


----------



## big soft moose (18 Jul 2009)

Hey everybody remember that entrance closes on the 17th of august so there is less than one month to go.

so far we have 10 entrants out of 42 expressions of interest , so the other 32 of you , plus anyone else interested , need to get your spinny vibe thing on  :lol:


----------



## slemishwoodcrafts (27 Jul 2009)

hi moose,

can you add my name to list as well please?

Regards,

Michael


----------



## CHJ (29 Jul 2009)

Please add me to the participants BSM, (intermediate).


----------



## Bodrighy (29 Jul 2009)

CHJ":2cba9oxk said:


> Please add me to the participants BSM, *(intermediate)*.



Being modest there Chas. Now we really don't stand a chance :lol: 

Pete


----------



## Jenx (2 Aug 2009)

Hi .. could someone with the relative 'know-how' perhaps help out 
*keithkarl2007's *entry in the submissions to become visible ?

He's not posted again, so his photos have been caught in the spamtrap..

Ta !


----------



## jpt (2 Aug 2009)

Jenx":2d77yryr said:


> Hi .. could someone with the relative 'know-how' perhaps help out
> *keithkarl2007's *entry in the submissions to become visible ?
> 
> He's not posted again, so his photos have been caught in the spamtrap..
> ...



Someone did have a go but the link is not found on photobucket so he either copied it wrong or he has removed the picture.

john


----------



## Jenx (2 Aug 2009)

Ah ! Cheers John !


----------



## Anonymous (4 Aug 2009)

It's coming! It's coming! Did some more work on it tonight. Hope to have it ready by next week.



big soft moose":2p51005v said:


> Hey everybody remember that entrance closes on the 17th of august so there is less than one month to go.
> 
> so far we have 10 entrants out of 42 expressions of interest , so the other 32 of you , plus anyone else interested , need to get your spinny vibe thing on  :lol:


----------



## big soft moose (4 Aug 2009)

jpt":3jdim8ai said:


> Jenx":3jdim8ai said:
> 
> 
> > Hi .. could someone with the relative 'know-how' perhaps help out
> ...



ive pm'd him and asked him to resubmit - so he either does or he doesnt


----------



## big soft moose (4 Aug 2009)

under two weeks left - keep em coming


----------



## mrs. sliver (7 Aug 2009)

I haven't forgotten Mr. Moose. My homework will be done on time! Honest!! :lol:


----------



## wizer (11 Aug 2009)

oops I just realised that the deadline has been and gone. I kept putting it off. Sorry all. I've taken a little break from turning while I get my workshop organised and few DIY projects sorted. I doubt I'll get a chance to finish my entry for the other project either. 

Good luck those who entered.


----------



## mrs. sliver (11 Aug 2009)

I don't think you missed it! deadline isn't till the 17th ... is it!
I hope not or I've missed ita as well! :shock: 

Turn Tommy! Turn like the wind! :lol:


----------



## wizer (11 Aug 2009)

ah my mistake, I'll see if I can conjure something up this weekend.


----------



## Paul.J (12 Aug 2009)

Come on *Tom*.
Get on that BIG RED LATHE and turn summat out,or enter one of your previous pieces


----------



## big soft moose (12 Aug 2009)

I cant believe he hasnt turned anything on the BRM yet  ( I also wonder if blister is going to get his @rse in gear and turn a cauldron entry on the big green monster)

But just to clarify yes deadline in 9am on monday 17th august , and you can enter something you have made previously if your prefer.


----------



## mrs. sliver (16 Aug 2009)

any second now! just loading it onto photobucket! :shock: Don't touch it yet, it isn't even dry! :lol:


----------



## Paul.J (16 Aug 2009)

Will the judges be sharing their thoughts on each piece entered,or just give the results :?:


----------



## big soft moose (16 Aug 2009)

Paul.J":1i2bppjq said:


> Will the judges be sharing their thoughts on each piece entered,or just give the results :?:



no - we decided that that would be too much work for the judges , plus could cause argument and discontent if the creator of a piece and a judge disagree about its relative merits.

the mods have created a judges only forum for the comp, which i have pasted all entries into (with different threads for the different categories), all judging discussion will take place in there and when all decisions have been made I will annouce the winners of each category in the turning forum.


----------



## Jenx (16 Aug 2009)

Still 11 Hours left to get your piccies in ! :wink:  
That sounds like a spot-on method of allowing the judges to sort out what's what Pete.. nice one.  

Good luck all... some lovely stuff been submitted... brilliant !!


----------



## BMac (16 Aug 2009)

Almost ready, just waiting for decent shots of my piece to arrive from a friend.

Brendan


----------



## PeterBassett (17 Aug 2009)

Well, good luck everyone. Seeing the entries for the beginner section I don't have a hope, some amazing stuff.

Pete


----------



## loz (17 Aug 2009)

Good luck everyone !

Some amazing items here, And some of my fellow beginners need to be promoted for the next competition, Some people seem to have come a long way in a short space of time.

very inspirational.

Thanks comp organisers !


Loz


----------



## BMac (17 Aug 2009)

Pete,

If it's any consolation to you - I said exactly the same as you when I saw your, and the others', work.

This is the first competition I have ever entered and lack of confidence and health issues tempted me to pull out but I'd made a commitment to take part and I wanted to honour that. In the end I submitted a little box I made for a challenge a short time ago on another woodturning forum where members are set a task - in that case to turn an endgrain box and match the grain. On completion you post your photo of the box you made and, when they are all in, the people who submitted pieces are paired up and swap boxes. It's not a competition, rather an effort to make people concentrate on a specific task, maybe one they usually avoid, to try to improve skill levels. My box went to California and I got a beautiful one back. The guy who got my box very kindly agreed to take photos of it and send them to me as my photo of it was terrible - that's what I was waiting for last night because my request to him was very last minute when I realised I wasn't going to be able to make a new box in time.

I wish you, and all the others, the very best of luck.

Brendan


----------



## big soft moose (17 Aug 2009)

Well done to everyone who entered - The deadline has now passed and entrance is closed.

The judges will shortly be examing the entries (which i have pasted into a special judges only forum) and we hope to annouce their decisions by the end of the month

(A slight complication is that Mark H, and i think Mark S, are going to westonbirt next week - if this delays the decision I will keep everyone informed and let you know the results as soon as possible)

cheers

Pete


----------



## bracky1 (17 Aug 2009)

There is a very good standard of entry and some forum members may have been put off by that, but remember, in any competition there has to be losers. 
The losers are every bit as important as the winner because without the losers there IS NO competition.
If all the sprinters up against Usain Bolt had withdrawn because they thought they had no chance, there would have been no race and no new world record.
Boundaries never get pushed without competition.


----------



## duncanh (17 Aug 2009)

It would have been good to have some sort of posting system that allowed you to see your own entry but not every one else's until the deadline had passed. Probably not possible on this forum though


----------



## PeterBassett (17 Aug 2009)

Can I just say that jpts entry in the advanced section (Spalted Beech Fruit Bowl 14 2/1" X4 1/2", last of the entries) is really quite beautiful.

I'd love to do something like that.

Pete[/url]


----------



## big soft moose (17 Aug 2009)

duncanh":2kptf2x6 said:


> It would have been good to have some sort of posting system that allowed you to see your own entry but not every one else's until the deadline had passed. Probably not possible on this forum though



I dont think that would have been practical duncan - also a lot of the fun is in seeing what other people have made. We could've done it like the flat world compo where people commit to entry and say what they are going to make before then making it - but people at large didnt want to do that.


----------



## Paul.J (17 Aug 2009)

*Duncanh wrote*


> It would have been good to have some sort of posting system that allowed you to see your own entry but not every one else's until the deadline had passed. Probably not possible on this forum though



I can see your reasoning Duncan.Perhaps some of the entrants did get put some off by some of the pieces,but it was one of your pieces that encouraged me to have a go at doing one similar,and i'm glad that i did.
So if it wasn't for this comp perhaps i might not even now had attempted it.
So i would look at it as giving me more encouragment to enter.


----------



## Bodrighy (17 Aug 2009)

As a first I reckon it has gone pretty well. I also think that having the entries entered privately might be a good idea but seeing people enter so many good things has been a boost in itself. For me it's been quite a surprise at the high quality of things that people have been turning out. (pun unintentional) Some of the things in the beginners section are as good as in the expert class. Be interesting to see how the judges will place them all. Sooner them than me.

Pete


----------



## miles_hot (21 Aug 2009)

I hae to admit that I loved seeing everything as people made it. I just stuffed up by thinking that the submission deadline was the same as the flat worlsd one - sometime in October!  Bummer, should have read the instructions _after_ the flat world and maybe it would have stuck in my stupid brain.! :evil: 

Thanks to all for posting before the date - it kept the whole thing alive and I can't say that any of the entrants would have put me off posting a submission as I would have been interested in seeing what the judges thought. Also there is the fact that what I think looks fantasitc could have been a turn off for the judges!

Miles


----------



## big soft moose (26 Aug 2009)

And the Winners in the UKW 2009 Turning Competition are :

*Beginners :* *LOZ*
[






Loz wins a days turning lesson with Richard Findley

*Intermediate : Jenx*








Jenx wins £25 worth of chestnut finishes courtesy of Terry smart , and a Hamlet 1/2 ins Bowl gouge donated by an anonymous donor

*Advanced : Duncanh*


 

 



Duncan wins £25 worth of chestnut finishes courtesy of terry smart and a sorby spindle gouge donated by an anonymous donor.

*Wildcard ( the one that a non turner likes best out of all entries, judged by my Swimbo, Sarah): CHJ*
]

__



Chas wins a Crown 3/8 Spindle Gouge donated by an anonymous donor.

*Highly commended : BMac*





Brendan wins a large tin of Liberon finishing wax , donated by an anonymous donor

*Pens :* Ive not heard back from Vince yet but will edit this thread as soon as I do - there will be two winners in this category one for wood and one for alternative materials.

All winners will also recieve certificates and small trophies just as soon as I've had a chance to make them.

Could all winners please contact me by pm with their postal addresses so that I can send out the prizes that need posting and breif them on how to claim those that need claiming.

The standard of all entries was extremly high and the judges must have had a very hard time choosing, so if you didnt win this time please dont be dispirited, there is always next year.

It remains only to thank the Judges Richard Findley, George (cornucopia), Mark Sanger, Mark Hancock, and Vince from the Turners workshop, Our prize donors, and also thanks to Noel for very efficient mod service in stickying, opening and closing threads.

Ive enjoyed running our inaugural turning competition and will hopefully see you all (and more) back next year for the 2010 event.


----------



## Paul.J (27 Aug 2009)

*WEll DONE EVERYONE * 
All deserved winners,and congratulations to all.
Whens the next one :?:


----------



## PeterBassett (28 Aug 2009)

Well done everyone. Here's to the next one!


----------



## Bodrighy (28 Aug 2009)

Well done everyone, can't argue with the judges decisions All deserving winners
Definitely worth repeating. BSM up to it? 

Pete


----------



## big soft moose (28 Aug 2009)

Bodrighy":6rzha9i8 said:


> Well done everyone, can't argue with the judges decisions All deserving winners
> Definitely worth repeating. BSM up to it?
> 
> Pete


 No problem - but not until next year 

That said we might start earlier next year and have a longer deadline, if only so miles has time to enter


----------



## duncanh (29 Aug 2009)

Well done to everyone who entered and congratulations to the other winners. Thanks to the judges for giving their time.


I was wondering about maybe starting a monthly challenge along the lines of photo challenges which I've taken part in in the parts. Someone sets a challenge (eg. a box) and everyone (including the setter) has a month to post something that they make as a result of the challenge. The setter then chooses a winner (they can't choose themselves) and the winner sets the next challenge.

Thoughts?

Duncan


----------



## Jenx (29 Aug 2009)

Personally, I love the idea Duncan.
.. I think its great !  :lol:


----------



## miles_hot (29 Aug 2009)

big soft moose":dard8owr said:


> Bodrighy":dard8owr said:
> 
> 
> > Well done everyone, can't argue with the judges decisions All deserving winners
> ...



Harsh, but sadly very fair!   To be fair I think the duration was about right, judging by the entries, it's just that I got confused with flat world!

Miles


----------



## stevebuk (30 Aug 2009)

well done everyone all deserved winners, hope they repeat this every year from now on, only i will be in the 'other' entries.


----------



## richburrow (31 Aug 2009)

Fantastic
well done to everyone


----------



## devonwoody (31 Aug 2009)

Some quality turning displayed above, congratulations to all entrants and winners.

If I only had the time to learn  :wink:


----------



## mrs. sliver (31 Aug 2009)

Good comp. and some excellent entries :shock: .
Thank you Mr Moose and all concerned! you done good! =D> =D> =D> 

Congrats to the worthy winners, we hope to see the results of what you do with the prizes. :lol:


----------



## loz (31 Aug 2009)

_"well done Loz - you are a bit of an upcoming star in the Woodturning World! 

Congratulations!!

From your Mrs and all your lovely girlies!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


:lol: "_

Edit - Seems the missus has hacked my UKW account ! - Thanks Love !


----------



## big soft moose (4 Sep 2009)

I'm now please to be able to announce the winners of the pen category who are:

Wood : Shed Head








and

Alt materials : Stevebuk









Each wins £25 worth of products from the turners workshop, kindly donated by Vincent Coates

Could each of you please contact me by pm with your real/full names and addresses and I'll tell you how to contact vince to claim your prizes.


----------

